
Homeless explosion on West Coast pushing cities to brink - ytNumbers
http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Homeless-explosion-on-West-Coast-pushing-cities-12334291.php
======
koancone
Maybe people should like build houses / apartments and tax speculator owned
vacant units.

